
Ask HN: Do US tech companies ignore quality applicants because of visa hassles? - suntek
I just graduated with a PhD in computer science from a top university in Germany. I&#x27;ve sent out a dozen applications to well-known start-ups and bigger tech companies in California but my applications are being ignored. My LinkedIn profile is definitely being viewed but I hear nothing after. I&#x27;m wondering is there something glaringly wrong with my CV or is it just because they don&#x27;t want the hassle of finding visas.
======
mtmail
They don't need to find visas. They need to apply. And afaik the wait period
of H1B visas over a year because the quotas are reached so fast. That makes
planning ahead hard.

The US company also has the burden to prove it wasn't able to find an
equivalent US citizen (resident?) to do the same job. That means to write job
ads and document the replies and interviews to those.

I'd say the companies don't want the hassle.

------
seekingcharlie
As a foreigner who got hired by a US company, I'd recommend going to the US &
holding interviews in-person.

My experience is that a lot of people apply from overseas - if you're already
physically in the US, it seems you're more likely to be serious about
committing to it.

------
solomatov
You can send you resume to me at konstantin dot solomatov at jetbrains. We
have 2 positions which are currently open is USA:

* [https://www.jetbrains.com/company/jobs/#software-engineer-ne...](https://www.jetbrains.com/company/jobs/#software-engineer-newpr)

* [https://www.jetbrains.com/company/jobs/#software-engineer-ne...](https://www.jetbrains.com/company/jobs/#software-engineer-newpr2)

------
bro-stick
Applying to jobs (outbound): it's far harder to sell yourself and build
sustained interest compared to people deliberately discovering you (inbound).
Outbound is also a lot more work vs. return. Make a killer LinkedIn, Github or
whatever appropriate portfolio to make the conversation higher signal and
remove their uncertainties/likely objections. Odds are they have a pressing
need (challenge to address)... get talking about it and discard pointless
hazing rituals that don't address moving the business forward. If they
persist, indicate they're wasting your valuable time and theirs on non-value-
add business theater that doesn't remotely pertain to doing real work or
getting along with the culture.

------
cylinder
It's probably because you're in Germany (physically). If you were applying
within the US (and within the Bay Area) you'd have better luck. Visas are an
issue but larger companies are more comfortable with it because they have
mobility staff in-house.

------
rajacombinator
Of course they do, but if you're not getting interviews as a fresh CS PhD from
a top (or even non top) school, it's something else.

------
danieltillett
I guess this proves that there is no real shortage of tech workers.

